# owner operator sub contract snow removal



## brad1850 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have two trucks and shovelors available
commercially insured, workmans comp
We can handle Residential and commercial sites
looking to get a large route for the remainder of the season
Call 248 941-1216 or email me at [email protected]
available 24/7


----------

